# Anyone have a Scaleblaster?



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

I sell and install Sonic water treatment. It is the same process, but geared for restaurants and commercial buildings. The water flows through an electronic field. Bacteria is destroyed. Chlorine is removed, minerals that cause scaling are broken down into a fine powder. This easily passes through all water using equipment without any buildup. Even used for chillers to prevent the costly use of chemical cleaning, saving $100,000 a year in energy costs.


----------



## Andy CWS (Apr 27, 2007)

Bob Mariani said:


> I sell and install Sonic water treatment. It is the same process, but geared for restaurants and commercial buildings. The water flows through an electronic field. Bacteria is destroyed. Chlorine is removed, minerals that cause scaling are broken down into a fine powder. This easily passes through all water using equipment without any buildup. Even used for chillers to prevent the costly use of chemical cleaning, saving $100,000 a year in energy costs.


Do you have a website on this product. I had a little difficulty finding one.


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

Andy CWS said:


> Do you have a website on this product. I had a little difficulty finding one.


Looks to me like they're called Sonic Solutions out of MA.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

An interesting read on this subject.

http://www.chem1.com/CQ/gallery.html

DM


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

our site for these products is http://www.gogreentechcorp.com. Not selling directly now but will soon.


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

DangerMouse said:


> An interesting read on this subject.
> 
> http://www.chem1.com/CQ/gallery.html
> 
> DM


DangerMouse, thanks for your post. 

Clearly, there are a lot of rip-off schemes out there, which the folks at ScaleBlaster openly acknowledged to me. They said getting people to understand the technology is difficult enough without dozens of companies offering bad products or scamming consumers out of their hard earned money.

In speaking with ScaleBlaster, there seems to be a lot of reverse engineering going on as well, which supports the "less than credible" theory behind the website you posted. In one instance I was told ScaleBlaster found out that a supposedly reputable, and well-marketed, competitor purchased under disguise several of their units, for reverse engineering purposes, and then had the balls to return them under the company's money-back guarantee. So yes, companies that offer ineffective or misleading products do exist–in this industry and others.

What I didn't see in the link you provided was any specific mention of ScaleBlaster or the products they manufacture. I would still love to hear from anyone who owns or has installed one or more of these devices–especially plumbers. 

Thanks again for your post.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

kcrossley2 said:


> What I didn't see in the link you provided was any specific mention of ScaleBlaster or the products they manufacture.


ScaleBan ™	EM scale control	scale control by "Molecular Surface Energy Realignments", inducing aragonite rather than calcite formation
ScaleBlaster ™	EM scale control	"ScaleBlaster's signal cable produces an oscillating electric field using a unique and complex modulating frequency wave form that produces an inaudible sonic impulse that changes the electrical and physical properties of the scale-forming calcium molecules."
Scale-Buster ®	cavitation scale control The ISB Ion Scalebuster claims to use an "electro-static and cavitational process with Galvanic action" to precipitate calcium carbonate directly into the water stream. (1/08)

Sure it's there.... right between Scaleban and Scale-buster!

Click the link next to it to read the rest.

DM


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

DangerMouse said:


> ScaleBan ™	EM scale control	scale control by "Molecular Surface Energy Realignments", inducing aragonite rather than calcite formation
> ScaleBlaster ™	EM scale control	"ScaleBlaster's signal cable produces an oscillating electric field using a unique and complex modulating frequency wave form that produces an inaudible sonic impulse that changes the electrical and physical properties of the scale-forming calcium molecules."
> Scale-Buster ®	cavitation scale control The ISB Ion Scalebuster claims to use an "electro-static and cavitational process with Galvanic action" to precipitate calcium carbonate directly into the water stream. (1/08)
> 
> ...


Sorry. What I meant to say is that there were no derogatory comments about ScaleBlaster—just a description of what it is.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

The "technology" is debunked on THIS page---> http://www.chem1.com/CQ/aquacrack.html#EMAG
Didn't you follow the link next to "ScaleBlaster"? (EM)

(From the author) Why do I waste my time on this stuff? Chemistry is my favorite subject, and I hate to see it misused to confuse, mislead or defraud the public. 
Stephen Lower is a retired faculty member of the Dept of Chemistry, Simon Fraser University
Burnaby / Vancouver, Canada

DM


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

No, I didn't. 

But here's something else to consider. If this technology doesn't' work, then why is DIY Chatroom popping up ads at the bottom of this thread promoting this technology? Doesn't that border on irresponsible? Why would DIY Chatroom advocate and promote something that could possibly be defrauding their loyal subscribers out of a lot of money?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

DIY Chatroom does NOT place the ads you see here, Googleads does. It's all based upon subject content of the particular thread you happen to be reading. Nathan HAS requested scam ads be removed before (make your own electricity, etc.) and I'm sure he will again. 

DM


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

DangerMouse said:


> DIY Chatroom does NOT place the ads you see here, Googleads does. It's all based upon subject content of the particular thread you happen to be reading. Nathan HAS requested scam ads be removed before (make your own electricity, etc.) and I'm sure he will again.
> 
> DM


I see. That makes sense. 

Well I'm a little disappointed. I was hoping this technology would work.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

If it did, everyone would have one and they would be standard or even _required_ on new homes.

P. T. Barnum answered the reason they sell decades ago.

DM


----------

